# DanR (Newbie Pipe Carver) Pipe Making Thread...



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I figured I'd show off my achievements (hopefully there will be many). I don't plan to sell them, so I think this is the right place for a personal Pipe Making Update thread.

I worked this weekend and finished my third pipe. This one came out great. The drill is spot on, and I even managed to get the stem to bend to my will. The only thing that I really was a little clunky is the stem tenon (the part that pushes into the pipe). It fits snuggly and works fine, but it is not as pretty as I would like it to be - I guess it's a good thing you only see it when the stem comes out.




























Next, I'll work on a better camera setup...:lol:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am always amazed at the talents of my Puff BOTL. The work is beautiful and I'm a bit in awe of it being handmade. That surely will be something you treasure every time you smoke it along with having the extra satisfaction of knowing that you made it!! Beautiful!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Fabulous, Dan. I love the shape! My envy knows no bounds!! :hail: (And get a shot of the chamber. :mrgreen


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

All three of your pipes you have made look amazing, someday I will have to give pipe carving a go.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice looking Dan!! Where are you getting your kits or whatever???


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That is beautiful and sleek and definitely something I'd love to smoke. The only constructive criticism I could offer is that it looks like the stem and shank aren't quite flush. You might fix that quickly with a decorative ring or shank adornment of some sort, but that could detract from the simple elegance of the pipe. But that's the only improvement I could suggest, and it's really minor, especially for just your third pipe. It's a shame you're not going to sell them, because you've got a lot of potential.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is beautiful! I couldn't even carve a corn cob!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

That's beautiful Dan!!! You did a great job


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> That is beautiful and sleek and definitely something I'd love to smoke. The only constructive criticism I could offer is that it looks like the stem and shank aren't quite flush. You might fix that quickly with a decorative ring or shank adornment of some sort, but that could detract from the simple elegance of the pipe. But that's the only improvement I could suggest, and it's really minor, especially for just your third pipe. It's a shame you're not going to sell them, because you've got a lot of potential.


You are absolutely correct Tommy, that is what I am struggling with at the moment. The tenon is very difficult to turn without some sort of specialized tool, so I'm actually contemplating the PIMO tenon turning tool at the moment. I actually just sanded the tenon on this one, but it wasn't as flush as I'd like.

Hannibal - I am just buying briar from J.H. Lowe Smoking Pipe Repair Parts and Supplies, Tim West's company, and drilling and turning it myself. However, he sells pre-drill kits too and will customize it however you want (bore, stems, shape, etc)


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That's a beauty, Dan. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement guys.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a lovely pipe, Dan!

I would love to try my hand at this but I foresee a lot of blood, broken tools, and a hunk of wood nearly indistinguishable from the nasty tree roots I trip over when I'm mowing my lawn.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So what type of tools would be the bare no kidding tools to have to start something like this?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, I spoke to Tim West and I know how to fix the tenon issue now. Time to start thinking about the next project...

Hannibal, opinions will vary, but I think you could get started by buying a kit from Tim (jhlowe) and use buffing/sanding/grinding wheel setup for the rest. He drills the hole and inserts a stem for you, then your job is to remove material until the pipe you want comes out. Then stain, polish, and smoke!

I have taken it a little further and am drilling and fitting the stems myself, but that's the next part of the slope.

Maybe I'll take some "in process" pictures next time around and shoot them to you.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Having Tim's brain to pick is a heck of a resource. And I'm amazed at how willing carvers are to spill (almost) all of their secrets.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> Ok, I spoke to Tim West and I know how to fix the tenon issue now. Time to start thinking about the next project...
> 
> Hannibal, opinions will vary, but I think you could get started by buying a kit from Tim (jhlowe) and use buffing/sanding/grinding wheel setup for the rest. He drills the hole and inserts a stem for you, then your job is to remove material until the pipe you want comes out. Then stain, polish, and smoke!
> 
> ...


Please Do!!!

Man this side is really starting to call out to me........


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Fabulous, Dan. I love the shape! My envy knows no bounds!! :hail: (And get a shot of the chamber. :mrgreen


Here you go Jim...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Here you go Jim...


Dynamite! :tu How can it possibly smoke anything other than great!?


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicely done! A very classic looking shape, lovely and doesnt look 'newbie' to me at all.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you call it a Zulu, a Dublin or a Yachtsman?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Do you call it a Zulu, a Dublin or a Yachtsman?


The whole time I was making it, I was thinking Dublin. I am not sure what a Yachtsman is, but it sounds cool. It doesn't seem to be canted enough to be a zulu.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Do you call it a Zulu, a Dublin or a Yachtsman?


Yes...... :lol:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful! Great job, Dan! Subscribed!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Subscribed! Fantastic work, Dan! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, awesome looking pipe. It's threads like this that made me wish I didn't live in an apartment with no woodworking tools around...I'd love to try my hand at pipe making!

Very nice, can't wait to see more!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> The whole time I was making it, I was thinking Dublin. I am not sure what a Yachtsman is, but it sounds cool. It doesn't seem to be canted enough to be a zulu.


A yachtsman is a zulu with an oval shank -- I think. I'd call yours a Dublin, but any name would smoke as sweet I'm certain.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, I think I'm starting to get the hang of this pipe-making stuff. I purchased a big block of olivewood a few weeks ago at my local woodworking shop. I cut it in half and still had enough wood to make two pretty big pipes. I started the first one last week, and finished it last night. I took a few pictures, and one is next to my Dunhill Group 2 for comparison. I think the grain on this is beautiful, and the bowl is really deep. I can't wait to smoke it, although I need to wait until I can sit for awhile, this is no clincher...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking Great Brother!! Keep up the good work!

I also love the looks and grain of the olive wood. You could get lost in looking at it for hours.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I have an olivewood pipe. The taste is a little different at first, until you get it broken in, but it's a very nice wood for pipes. And I love the poker. You did another great job!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

That pipe is amazing! You might have to start selling your pipes! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

mmiller said:


> That pipe is amazing! You might have to start selling your pipes! :lol:


Hey Mister..... the line starts back here....
<<<<<< :lol:


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

mmiller said:


> That pipe is amazing! You might have to start selling your pipes! :lol:


I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Gorgeous pipes, Dan.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Another beauty, Dan. Keep posting your work! :thumb:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

DanR said:


> Ok, I spoke to Tim West and I know how to fix the tenon issue now. Time to start thinking about the next project...
> 
> Hannibal, opinions will vary, but I think you could get started by buying a kit from Tim (jhlowe) and use buffing/sanding/grinding wheel setup for the rest. He drills the hole and inserts a stem for you, then your job is to remove material until the pipe you want comes out. Then stain, polish, and smoke!
> 
> ...


Hell with that, post them here for all to see!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dan,

Did Tim steer you in the direction of using Delrin tenons. I buy them from him and swear by them. And he never seems too busy to give advice if asked.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

dgerwin11 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Did Tim steer you in the direction of using Delrin tenons. I buy them from him and swear by them. And he never seems too busy to give advice if asked.


Yep, that's exactly what I went with. It worked great!

Thanks for all the kind words guys. It's inspiring. Now that I've got it mostly figured out, I've got to start making some for bombs!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice work!

Delrin is great stuff for tenons, and it's paying off for you. That junction on the olive wood is nice.


----------



## MastaMoMo (Jan 25, 2012)

I was thinking of carving one from oak, but I have no idea which wood would be best. Can you explain why you picked olive wood?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MastaMoMo said:


> I was thinking of carving one from oak, but I have no idea which wood would be best. Can you explain why you picked olive wood?


There were really several reasons that I went with Olivewood. I had seen other professional pipemakers use that material before, so I knew it would probably work OK. I also really liked the way it looked. Olivewood seems to have a very unique grain to it. Lastly, you want to pick a wood that is very dense so it doesn't burn up on you, and leech out other flavors into the smoke. I am not certain that oak would work for that reason? If you want to try your hand at it, I'd suggest that you contact Tim West at jhlowe.com and buy one of his briar kits. He'll drill it and add a stem, then you do the carving. He'll customize it to your preferences.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Man I've almost pulled the trigger a few times now.... This is going to drive me crazy!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

My latest creation...


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

DanR said:


> My latest creation...


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome job Dan! I really like that color as well.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dan, that's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

You're doing great work, Dan! I absolutely love the grain on that one!


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Another beauty! And I'm with Josh - gorgeous grain. The contrast between the two sides is really something. The smoke-like (to me, anyway) whorls on the left side are especially interesting.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Dan, You, Sir, have lost your status as an amateur newbie pipe maker. You are now promoted to professional, as your work belies the amateur claim.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Nachman said:


> Dan, You, Sir, have lost your status as an amateur newbie pipe maker. You are now promoted to professional, as your work belies the amateur claim.


I agree. Just some beautiful stuff, Dan!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Dan, You, Sir, have lost your status as an amateur newbie pipe maker. You are now promoted to professional, as your work belies the amateur claim.


I'm going to say that Nick said everything that needs to be said.

Yep!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Dan, You, Sir, have lost your status as an amateur newbie pipe maker. You are now promoted to professional, as your work belies the amateur claim.


Exactly!!!

I can only hope, someday, my pipe making endeavor will result in something as beautiful your last one!! My hats off to you Sir!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous grain on that pipe! Fantastic work, Dan!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

When are we going to see the newest pipe addition to the Darth Rader line? I has been over a month and I want to see another pipe creation!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, I have a fan club!

I have two in mid-stream now, but I've been preoccupied with work and so many "honey do" tasks around the house that I just haven't had time to sit down and finish them yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

How did I miss this. Great job Dan. It's a lot more fun with that Lathe isn't it?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The weather has turned cool enough here in SAT that I've been back out in the garage this week working on a few pipes that I started earlier this year. I finished this one up last night.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Gorgeous, Dan!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice work Dan!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW with a dark stain that last one could pass for that Kevin Costner pipe from that Mini Series (forget the name). I wanted one of those when I watched that show.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Great looking pipe Dan!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Troutman22 said:


> WOW with a dark stain that last one could pass for that Kevin Costner pipe from that Mini Series (forget the name). I wanted one of those when I watched that show.


The Hatfields and Mc Coys.

Yep I liked that pipe too. even though pipes that short aren't really my thing.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread, but you've got some mad skilz Dan. My first kit should be here this week. Any tips for first timers?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread, but you've got some mad skilz Dan. My first kit should be here this week. Any tips for first timers?


Get a Dremel tool with a "wood cutting tool" - its great for the area where the shank meets the bowl. They sell them for just a few bucks at the big box home improvement shops.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> My latest creation...


:shock: My god, it's the Darth Rader! I never knew that the pipe you sent me was THIS one! :shock:

:hail:

For all those who may be curious, it smokes super! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Late subscribe - I'll join all the others drooling over Dan and his hobby. Maybe I can pick this up after I retire. In Sequim. :biggrin:

Lovely work, Dan. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just finished this one off today. It's Olivewood. I started out thinking calabash, but ended with more like an elongated acorn of some sort. Anyway, It'll be going out in a small package for a Puff brother that's been wreaking havoc on me lately. I hope he likes it...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice, Dan. "Smooth" is the first thought that came to my mind, followed by thinking that shape would feel most comfortable in one's hand. Lovely wood.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice shape and nice grain!


----------



## jgreyber52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Seriously Dan these are some fine examples of pipe craftsmanship. I have been contemplating grabbing a predrilled kit and giving this a go. This thread has me convinced to give it a shot. Keep em coming!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

jgreyber52 said:


> Seriously Dan these are some fine examples of pipe craftsmanship. I have been contemplating grabbing a predrilled kit and giving this a go. This thread has me convinced to give it a shot. Keep em coming!


You should definitely do it. I enjoy sanding a piece of wood down while clenching a pipe and enjoying a nice bowl of tobacco. Then, of course, it's very rewarding to hold your finished product.

Thanks for the nice comments, guys!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DanR said:


> OK, I think I'm starting to get the hang of this pipe-making stuff. I purchased a big block of olivewood a few weeks ago at my local woodworking shop. I cut it in half and still had enough wood to make two pretty big pipes. I started the first one last week, and finished it last night. I took a few pictures, and one is next to my Dunhill Group 2 for comparison. I think the grain on this is beautiful, and the bowl is really deep. I can't wait to smoke it, although I need to wait until I can sit for awhile, this is no clincher...


Dude, I love that poker, just awesome. I need me one of them if you're ever looking to sell it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

scottw said:


> Dude, I love that poker, just awesome. I need me one of them if you're ever looking to sell it.


That one was like the hammer of Thor. Nice looking, but just too big and heavy to smoke. I actually turned it into the acorn above ^. Now, it's much more easily handled, and hopefully nicer to smoke!

If I ever make another one, I'll let you know.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Rarely see olivewood pipes. Do you have to cure or specially dry the wood in some way to make them work as pipes? Look amazing. I liked the poker, but it did look massive, the acorn is far more unique and the lip at the top makes it perfect.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DanR said:


> That one was like the hammer of Thor. Nice looking, but just too big and heavy to smoke. I actually turned it into the acorn above ^. Now, it's much more easily handled, and hopefully nicer to smoke!
> 
> If I ever make another one, I'll let you know.


Cool, you really have done an excellent job on these pipes Dan.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Rarely see olivewood pipes. Do you have to cure or specially dry the wood in some way to make them work as pipes? Look amazing. I liked the poker, but it did look massive, the acorn is far more unique and the lip at the top makes it perfect.


It was dried, aged, and waxed when I bought it. Nothing else was needed. It's hard a heck to work with. I have a lathe, which gets most of the shape going, but sanding is a real pain, literally and figuratively. Briar is much easier to work with, which might be why you don't see more Olivewood pipes.

Again, thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

First thread I have subscribed to in probably 4 years here. Beautiful work Dan. If you ever start selling them I am definitely interested.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> First thread I have subscribed to in probably 4 years here. Beautiful work Dan. If you ever start selling them I am definitely interested.


Thanks, that's quite the complement. I've not got my skills quite to the selling point yet, but rather having fun giving them away at the moment.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

DanR said:


> I figured I'd show off my achievements (hopefully there will be many). I don't plan to sell them, so I think this is the right place for a personal Pipe Making Update thread.
> 
> I worked this weekend and finished my third pipe. This one came out great. The drill is spot on, and I even managed to get the stem to bend to my will. The only thing that I really was a little clunky is the stem tenon (the part that pushes into the pipe). It fits snuggly and works fine, but it is not as pretty as I would like it to be - I guess it's a good thing you only see it when the stem comes out.
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK Brother 

How you been bro ?

- Vinny


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Vin! Good to see you back old friend. I'm doing great. How you been?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Dan...I love this thread and your pipes. They are truly beautiful. I have been considering giving this a go myself. My question is...if you were starting this out knowing what you know what would you do differently....basically what mistakes did you make along the way that you would go back and change. I really want to know how can I learn from your journey.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

mturnmm said:


> Dan...I love this thread and your pipes. They are truly beautiful. I have been considering giving this a go myself. My question is...if you were starting this out knowing what you know what would you do differently....basically what mistakes did you make along the way that you would go back and change. I really want to know how can I learn from your journey.


Hmm, well the stems are the hardest part. Getting them to join the shank of the pipe without air gaps is very difficult. I spoke to Tim West (bought supplies from him - he's very helpful) and he sold me some small delrin rods that help with that significantly. You drill out the stem, glue in the rod, and use that as your new tenon. Then do all your sanding with the stem in place. I'll try to post some pictures of that process later... Other than that, just have fun with it. Oh, and get lots of sandpaper!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Thanks...I think it will be a while before I'm making the whole thing...gonna do a few kits first....once I can get a drill press then I will drill the tobacco chamber and draw hole. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> Hmm, well the stems are the hardest part. Getting them to join the shank of the pipe without air gaps is very difficult. I spoke to Tim West (bought supplies from him - he's very helpful) and he sold me some small delrin rods that help with that significantly. You drill out the stem, glue in the rod, and use that as your new tenon. Then do all your sanding with the stem in place. I'll try to post some pictures of that process later... Other than that, just have fun with it. Oh, and get lots of sandpaper!


A tip for tighter joints is to use a Forstner bit in a drill press or lathe to square the shank and drill the mortise without re-chucking the briar in between. Great looking specimens Dan!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Ohmygosh, Dan. You're doing some amazing work! Well done, sir


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know how I've missed this thread but consider me subscribed.

Dan, your work is amazing! Do you use just a dremel and sandpaper or do you have to have a lathe? 

I'm still flip-flopping between making a cob or a briar pipe for my first...right now you've got me flopping back to briar! Awesome work brother!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> I don't know how I've missed this thread but consider me subscribed.
> 
> Dan, your work is amazing! Do you use just a dremel and sandpaper or do you have to have a lathe?
> 
> I'm still flip-flopping between making a cob or a briar pipe for my first...right now you've got me flopping back to briar! Awesome work brother!


I do have a lathe, and that's what helps me get the initial shape. It still requires a lot of sanding down and cutting, especially around the shank, so I use the Dremel for that tough part. The rest is by hand. I find it relaxing to sand and smoke...

Making a cob, now that actually sounds interesting!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

DanR said:


> I do have a lathe, and that's what helps me get the initial shape. It still requires a lot of sanding down and cutting, especially around the shank, so I use the Dremel for that tough part. The rest is by hand. I find it relaxing to sand and smoke...
> 
> Making a cob, now that actually sounds interesting!


I've been doing some research into the cob making bit. Think I'm going to use a torch and lightly burn the cob first, then work plaster into it and sand it down smooth. Not sure how it's going to be shaped. Also looking into making a bone shank and stem for it and staining them with tobacco (boil a mix of tobacco and water to a soupy texture and soak the bone overnight).

Dunno...we'll see how it goes. Going to be hard to find corncobs in February! lol


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice Work. I like the poker on page 5.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

DanR said:


> Just finished this one off today. It's Olivewood. I started out thinking calabash, but ended with more like an elongated acorn of some sort. Anyway, It'll be going out in a small package for a Puff brother that's been wreaking havoc on me lately. I hope he likes it...


That is a nice looking pipe Dan. Is the top separate from the main body? It almost looks like it in the picture but I cannot tell.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

@DanR,

Got a big purchase coming up on the 16th and I was toying with the idea of getting some stuff together to start making pipes. I have the dremel with the wood cutting tool already. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> @DanR,
> 
> Got a big purchase coming up on the 16th and I was toying with the idea of getting some stuff together to start making pipes. I have the dremel with the wood cutting tool already. Any ideas on where to start?


I drilled most of my own blocks, but I have a lathe (and I still threw half of them away because I screwed up). I'd certainly start with a pre-drilled kit of some sort. I bought one pre-drilled block and stem kit from Tim West, and it turned out pretty nice. You basically call him up and discuss what it is you are looking to make (size, shape, etc), he finds a nice block, gets it ready, and sends it your way. You shape it, sand it (seemingly forever), stain and polish. Plenty of work there, but the results are very rewarding, even when they don't turn our perfect. Just have fun with it! And, let us know how it goes...

I haven't made any in a while, but all this carving talk has me anxious again. I may call Tim up soon and order some more briar.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

(Finally gets around to reading this thread and now am caught up! :biggrin: )

I have actually considered making my own but have never gotten the opportunity to do so (and even if I did, it would likely still be a very long time in getting it finished [even predrilled] for....various reasons....) these and other similar threads are not helping me at all!!! :biggrin: 
...at least I have a Dremel so that helps a bit....


----------

